# Travelling to the US After Submitting DS 260



## Artestani13 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello again everyone,

I've submitted my partner's DS-260 and am now collecting documents, waiting for police certificates, medical exams, etc! I should note that we are completing the whole process from the UK, so we won't be dealing with the NVC.

However, I just realized that we're going to be travelling to the US in July to visit my family and I did not list this on the DS 260 as one of the 5 most recent visits to the UK. 

At the time I submitted the DS 260 it was not one of the 5 most recent visits to the US, but by the time my partner has her visa interview, it more than likely will be. 

Do I need to amend the form to account for this, if so how? Or will the trip exist in a sort of grey area due to where it falls in the application process and she can just mention it during her interview?

Thanks!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

As it's not yet a 'recent' visit, I'm pretty sure you're ok....you're not lying.
I think just mentioning it at the interview will be fine.


----------

